# Gotta love spots :)



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So...I am offically part of the spotted Nubian crowd now...Red kidded with a spotted brown buckling just like Blissberry Mr. Goodbar (Mr. G) and a black doeling with just faint white spots over her back, and a black with white splash doeling. So out of 3 does kidding we have 10 goatlings, 8 doelings and 2 bucklings! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl I love the spots!! Wait till next year :biggrin Congrats on the kids!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Can you post some pics? I love to see those spotted Nubians!

Dana


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Good to know our man put some spots in your herd. :crazy :crazy :crazy


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations. I love spotted Nubians. I'm really hoping my two spotted does will give me spotted kids this year. Their solid colored sire is out of a spotted dam so just maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow, congrats on the doe ratio and the spots!

in another post, I mentioned I sell Dalmatian stuff as a fun side biz and have had Dals and have lots of spotted things in my life for decades. I really want spotted goats too! But far down the list compared to milk and pet temperments... but it'd be great to have it all! No way I could risk the noise of Nubians in the city, I'll have to settle for the patches and colorful belt "spots" my mini-LM's get from the ND side. And yes, I know some Nubians are quieter but the ratio is less, we had that debate already in another thread... But just so you know... I covet the Nubian spots at times!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

So does this mean you are a convert or are you selling him. I bet he is gorgeous when he gets older just cute for now though!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads on the kids! And spots too! I bet you will be loving spots before long!
Theresa


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

You better be careful....people will start talking. You know that Vicki McGaugh...she breeds her Nubians for spots and she has mini lamanchas so you know she has to be crossing those with her Nubians. Or is that only in the dog world that people (do that) and accuse others of it! Had a friend that bred Chi...not even gonna try to spell it...little devil biting things like the cute Taco Bell dog. She also had a friend that bred Doxies (not gonna try to spell that either). She let her friend come sell her pups at her place bc she was near wal-mart and had lots of traffic. I overheard one lady talking about my Piebald Doxie (that wasn't from either of these breeders) the lady was telling a person looking to buy a Doxie that Doxie don't come in that color (pointing at mine) without some other breed influence, then went on to mention that the owner of the land's main stud dog was a reddish and white Chi....they never mixed their breeds to get the designer Chi-Weinies...that I see people selling for 400 and up...its a MUTT sorry...off my soap box. 

Pics Vicki....how else are we supposed to spread rumors about you breeding for spots without pics!!?


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Now you have spots how many are you going to keep...... you need to have more Mr G. around. :biggrin
Yes I would love to see pic's :yeahthat
Fran


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Vicki please post some pics - you know how we all like to see pics of the babies.

Anne


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

It was only a matter of time, eh? :lol
At least your spots ought to be on good looking kids!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ironically the buckling who does look like his sire, and is huge, and I will go snap photos, was pre-ordered "if he wasn't spotted" so go figure. And I have a Mr. G son out of Marigold here, who is lovely...nondiscript reddish brown  Not to be outdone, Berrilicious kidded about and hour ago with 2 doelings and a buckling, no spots out of Pathfinder, but a beauty of a blonde with a white belt and ears....seems to be the majic number and combo here this year 2 doelings and a buckling. Now for the older girls to follow suit and not just have one!

Oh since the Mr. G X Red buckling is spotted he is for sale  He is huge! Vicki


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay I want to know how to get spotted Nubians? What genetics play a role???

Dana


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just use a spotted buck  The lines, according to the breeder, rarely if ever give her spots, yet use this buck and one in each litter at least is spotted  I have never had spots, ever....yet when using this buck we have had spots. I think his breeder just doesn't keep spots!!! Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Dana said:


> Okay I want to know how to get spotted Nubians? What genetics play a role???
> 
> Dana


 I have a grade Nubian doe I bought just because of her spots. Bred her to my Black Nubian buck, Rudy. His sire was a spotted buck from spotted lines. Ended up with a blonde doe and a mahogonay doe with one moonspot on her neck. The year prior was bred to a black Nubian, Achilles, with no spots in the pedigree, a single blond buck.
This year, bred to a black Nubian, Kieran, of different lines (no knowledge of moonspots) she delivered brown with moonspots buck and doe twins. Go figure.
Seems like crapshoot to me. lol With a better chance if one of the parents is spotted. lol
If Jane Doe lives another year, I'll rebreed her to Kieran in hopes of more spots.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

A spotted buck will give you some spots, or a spotted doe bred to a solid buck will give you some spots. Spots are unpredictable. I bred a spotted buck to a spotted doe one year, and all 3 kids were solid colored :/, and I had someone wanting spotted kids out that breeding!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Two of the buckling....



















And the two sisters, they are not for sale


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK sorry they are so big, what size do you all make your photobucket photos? Vicki


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

I don`t know much about photobucket, but
I love the spots! They are really cute!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to find your feet full of spotted clay.... :rofl

Great looking kid holder! :biggrin
Congrats
Lee


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

They look stunning!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, they are beautiful!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

O My Gosh! I would so buy that red one if my situation was different. He is gorgeous. Thanks for posting the pictures Vicki. I personally love red nubians. Not crazy about spots, but I love his family tree, and could probably learn to LOVE spots. 

Anne


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder if Vicki is a closet spot lover as 2ND doeling was available on website, but more likely already pre ordered. Too bad I do not have the $$$$$$$ for him but patiently waiting.

I think both of the boys in the pictures are pretty cute!!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I have always loved spots. One day, I promise... I am going to have a black doe with white spots all over her. One day!!! 

Cute kiddo there too.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

What a cute goat helper you have there. The buckling is awsome. Watch out, that helper of yours will have the goat bug (if he doesn't have it already) and will be proudly showing your goats! How old is he now?

Sheryl


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree - the helper is the cutest!


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cute spots! Also one very handsome goat handler! Love his Lightning McQueen hat.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I love spots, but as they say in the horse world, there is no bad color on a good horse (or good color on a bad horse I would imagine!). The same would hold true for goats.

Congrats, anyway!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

good gosh, they are so cute!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Make your Photobucket pics sized to medium. Remember, once downsized they can not be made bigger again, you would have to re-import the photo at the original size. Jennifer

P.S. Those 2 doe kids are gorgeous! I love spots too.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats, they are beautiful! I'll take that wretched spotted buck off your hands so ya don't have to feed him :yes


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

That spotted boy is really nice. Now if I lived closer and was a little richer he'd be coming home with me. I checked his dam out on your websire and I like her. Then I scrolled up to Eve's info and realized that a buckling out of her would line breed real well into my herd. It was great to see a photo of Jenuine Winner. She appraised at 90 VEEE and is in the pedigree of almost all my Nubian does and is granddam to one of my bucklings.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathie, Eve had triplet bucklings! All black, no spots  Yep always loved Genuine Winner.

Jace is now 4, I wish he was all about 'Cars' alas the video game and dinosaur world has taken him over. He loves the babies and so far a week into kidding season he still loves to feed them. He stays with a friend on the forum during the day, who has goats, so he gets his fill of goats even in his daycare class.

Doing my 4am colostrum bottle feedings of the 7 in my soap room.....back to bed for 4 more hours  And we all LOVE this? Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Jace has gown nicely on all that goat's milk Vicki. I love the baies too...SPOTS, wow, I guess so


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We got spots for Valentines day too- now I can use some sappy names! 
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say that most of his kids are spotted. We never had spots either until I used him for one season. Spots are kinda nice for a change. I had black with white spots, white with black spots, and red or brown with white spots. I have 2 of his daughters, Carmel Corn and Starburst and both of them are spotted. All of these spotted animals had dams with no spots.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you get more spotted kids when the dam is solid and the sire spotted? I have two spotted does whose sire was the spotted goat. I've been breeding them to solid bucks and all the doelings have been solid. Diamond gave me a buckling one year with just a few small spots. This year, both does are bred to my new buck, Raphael. He's solid but both his dam and maternal granddam have spots. So do his full sisters from last year. I'm really hoping that with so many spots in that lineup that I get some spotted kids next month.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it is hard to track honestly. The doe that kidded this am with twin spotted doelings ( i needed a buck) is spotted but she is out of a solid red doe bred to a red buck with a white flag. Go figure- it's beyond me! Melting pot!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't mind the first one so much Lee, in fact shaved you likely won't see much of anything...it's my boy and the last girl born  But nothing is worse than black and white, esepcially on a big ole buck then it's black with yellow and white  

Yep Jace is huge, he is going to be super tall like his Daddy who is 6"7", course his mom is 5'10" and I have two brothers who are as tall as his Daddy. Vicki


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Lee, I love the last picture of the spotted goat. Is it a doeling? She is great! I love the brown ears and face with her white spots on her body! Perfect!! A sappy name, hmm. How about Fawna or Bambi?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like black and white either actually. Well hehe except for Saada Lady Jazeez. I like moonspots. I like irregularity or solid, exception being facial strips, I love facial stripes.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh hearty ditto on Jazeez! I have used her for a model for sculpting- Don't tell!
She's my all time perfect goat- what an udder!

Their sappy names will only be till the new owner names them. We just do call names so we know who we are talking about off the top of our head for sold goats. I am dam raising them for someone who cannot bottle feed. Yes they are does and I really needed a buck from that doe with those spots. Such is kidding season.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on all the gorgeous kids Vicki!! I love those spots - I never have a spot or even a splash.

Ginger


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

We are waiting to see how many spots MR. Goodbar gives us. One of our does had 5 kids with NO spots! All of them looked just like her! Our next girl is due Friday, but she was bred to Nic, so we will not see more Mr. G kids until the 24th although I really think Tot will kid early. She is so big I am worried about how many she is carrying. Hopefully just 4 nice size babies. I really hope they are not 3 monster kids. I hate having to pull them out.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Good lookin spotted Nubians!!
Jacque


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't see the pictures :sniffle


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

buckrun said:


> Oh hearty ditto on Jazeez! I have used her for a model for sculpting- Don't tell!
> She's my all time perfect goat- what an udder!


 :yes


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> Oh hearty ditto on Jazeez! I have used her for a model for sculpting- Don't tell!
> She's my all time perfect goat- what an udder!


I know better models than that!


----------

